# Spouse Functional english college letter



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

HI Folks,

Anyone has the template for the above :

Below is my personal version that I intend to take for my wife from her college :

To whomsoever it may Concern
This is to certify that person's name , Registration No XXXXX (University Name) has been a student ofCollege name and address and has duly completed full time Degree of course name (Degree Course duration) from XXXXX University (Batch 200X-200X) in month,year in First division and all the trainings and instructions for the award of this degree were conducted in English.
Principal 
College name and principal stamp

(Signed and college stamped)

Please verify.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

varunynr said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Anyone has the template for the above :
> 
> ...


This should be ok!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

varunynr said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Anyone has the template for the above :
> 
> ...



Instead of "To Whom so ever it may concern" either use "Certificate" or even better if you mention in the second paragraph as - This certificate is issued for the australian visa purposes. If possible include X or XII certificate and get similar letter from school too.


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

Letter format is perfect. I did it in a similar way.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Appreciate all of you for the inputs.

Regards

Varun


----------



## cshah (May 9, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> This should be ok!


Hello varunynr,

I had used the template below for my visa application and it was well accepted by DIAC.


Date: 
To whomsoever concerned
Ms.full maiden Name was a bonafide student of this college and has completed her Junior College (XI and XII) during the academic year month and year to month and year after which she had enrolled for her three years name of the degree course affiliated to name of the university in month and year. She completed her name of the degree course in month and year specializing in name of the specialization.
Ms. full maiden Name registered for the Msc course in month and year and completed the course in the month and year specializing in name of the specialization.
The medium of instruction for the courses in this Institution is English.
Sign
Name of the Principal
Designation

Hope this is of help to you.
All the best.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Mate,

Couldnt understand how can a principal sign for X1,XII , Bachelors and Masters unless the student has completed everything from same college.

I ask this because my wife too has completed all these (XI,XII,Bachelors and masters) from different places, But I am showing certificate only for bahelors and not masters.

Hope thats fine, I consider Bach being 3 years degree will suffice and there is no need for X1,XII and masters(2 yr degree in this case)

Regards

Varun


----------



## cshah (May 9, 2012)

Hello Varun,
I had completed everything from the same college hence I gave proof right from 11th till my master's.
I think bachelor is fine, but please confirm with senior members with regards to number of years required as proof for medium of English education.
Regards,
Cshah.


----------



## spandian (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi-to meet the functional english requirement,your wife will be required to demonstrate that she has a higher qualification awarded by an institution which involved at least 2 years full time study and all instructions was in english. the format of your letter is fine.


----------



## dianadenson12 (Nov 7, 2012)

varunynr said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Anyone has the template for the above :
> 
> ...


This form will be okay. what is important there is be more specific.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Spouse Certificate from School*

Dear All,

I have a query regarding spouse name while requesting certificate from College. All her certificates have her Sur Name - her father's name, but after marriage it has been changed to my name. I hope some of you had the same situation. 

It will be a great help if someone can comment on this.

Regards
Vyshak Anand


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Vyshak Anand said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query regarding spouse name while requesting certificate from College. All her certificates have her Sur Name - her father's name, but after marriage it has been changed to my name. I hope some of you had the same situation.
> 
> ...


Hi

Please get your marriage certificate and you can tell your spouse surname changed due to marriage.
I also think you have to re-apply for your spouse passport to add/change surname. 

Marriage certificate & Passport are the two which DIBP generally needed to convey your point in your spouse surname change. 

May I What's your exact issue here


----------



## Rhea2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Varun,

Since there is no official format by the Aus Cosulate, I have taken the safer way. I attended the PTE exam and sent across the marks to them.

If you check in the website, this is also an option. You can check if you would like to consider this as a pointer.

- Rhea


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

@Ktoda.

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I have her new passport with updated name and our marriage certificate both notarized and ready with me. My doubt is about the name she need to have on her Letter from college certifying her mode of study in english.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

College will always issue letter based on the name available in their records.


You would just have to support this with Marriage Certificate and Passport (Which you already have).


SO no reason for concern.




Vyshak Anand said:


> @Ktoda.
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> I have her new passport with updated name and our marriage certificate both notarized and ready with me. My doubt is about the name she need to have on her Letter from college certifying her mode of study in english.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

What is the minimum education required to proof the medium of teaching was English? Is graduation mandatory or intermediate will also be sufficient?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

* Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

* Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

* Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.

* Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


For complete details refer this *How can I prove I have functional English?*






funnybond4u said:


> What is the minimum education required to proof the medium of teaching was English? Is graduation mandatory or intermediate will also be sufficient?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> * Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> * Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten. How to know which classes are considered under secondary education and higher education?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Read this:* *Australian education system*

Map this with what is in India.




funnybond4u said:


> Thanks Jeeten. How to know which classes are considered under secondary education and higher education?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read this: Australian education system
> 
> Map this with what is in India.


Thanks again!


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Vyshak Anand said:


> @Ktoda.
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> I have her new passport with updated name and our marriage certificate both notarized and ready with me. My doubt is about the name she need to have on her Letter from college certifying her mode of study in english.


I agree with Jeethendra. I hope you will get the certificate from College as per their records itself. I don't think it will create any problem if you spouse name is different and may be at that time you can say, she's not married 

And After marriage, you have all kind of solid proofs (ie Passport, Marriage certificate)


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dear All,

I had my Co Contact yesterday and asked for Degree Certificate as an evidence of Functional English. I had given a letter from college stating she completed her Degree Course in English.
This is for everyone's info to upload that course certificate while you upload Letter from college / School.


----------



## shre.sunaust (Feb 18, 2016)

Vyshak Anand said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had my Co Contact yesterday and asked for Degree Certificate as an evidence of Functional English. I had given a letter from college stating she completed her Degree Course in English.
> This is for everyone's info to upload that course certificate while you upload Letter from college / School.


I submitted degree certificate and Transfer certificate(college TC in which it was mentioned medium of education - English ) And degree certificate was printed in English. 
Hope this helps someone .


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

shre.sunaust said:


> I submitted degree certificate and Transfer certificate(college TC in which it was mentioned medium of education - English ) And degree certificate was printed in English.
> Hope this helps someone .


Has it accepted?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

One query here: This content should be on university letter head? Or simple A4 size plain paper with College stamp would suffice?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

vireshsangwan said:


> One query here: This content should be on university letter head? Or simple A4 size plain paper with College stamp would suffice?


Any help here?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Any help here?


University letter head.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> What is the minimum education required to proof the medium of teaching was English? Is graduation mandatory or intermediate will also be sufficient?


Hello funnybond.

1. Did you submit the declaration from her intermediate college as a proof for her functional english? Was it accepted? 

2. You had to submit the scans of 10th and intermediate pass certificates as well?

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

varunynr said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Anyone has the template for the above :
> 
> ...


Try to include DOB in it. Also mention the medium of exams and assignments.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

I used the same version, at it worked very well. No queries asked.

To whomsoever it may Concern
This is to certify that person's name , Registration No XXXXX (University Name) has been a student of College name and address and has duly completed full time Degree of course name (Degree Course duration) from XXXXX University (Batch 200X-200X) in month,year in First division and all the trainings and instructions for the award of this degree were conducted in English.

Principal / Registrar
College name and principal stamp

(Signed and college stamped)


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello Folks - Please review and share your suggestions. This is regarding the functional language requirement for my wife.

TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
This is to certify that Ms. XXXXXX holding Register number: 111111 has been admitted to the Degree of Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics Engineering having completed the prescribed program of study and having been certified by the duly appointed examiners to be qualified to receive the same, and has been placed in the FIRST CLASS WITH DISTINCTION at the examination held in YEAR from COLLEGE affiliated to University. The medium of instruction of above degree course is English and the period of the degree course is Four years.

Ms. XXXXX (Date of Birth:XX-yy-zzzz) is now referred as Mrs. YYYYYY post marriage as per her Indian Passport No: XXXXXXX


----------

